# VIP211K Remote Control Problems????



## Skeeterman

I know it's Halloween season....spooks and all, but, something strange is happening with my remote control for VIP211K and VIP211. The VIP211K receiver is connected to a 40" Samsung HDTV by HDMI in the den. It all started last Thursday-20th with the VIP211K. Every time I turned on the Samsung by the remote, I couldn't change any channel, nor get the guide, etc. I had to re-program the remote by Press(SAT), all lights light up and put in the three code numbers, press # button to get the receiver to do it's thing. All is well from there until I turned off the TV. When I turned the TV on again, same old thing.....re-program the remote with the code numbers to get the TV-VIP211K to work. Installed fresh batteries in the remote...Still no luck.

Last night the wife yelled at me to come upstairs to the VIP211 that is connected to a 42" VIZIO HDTV by HDMI. This remote control for this TV-receiver started doing the same thing. Having to re-program the remote to work the VIP211 and the VIZIO TV.

During the process to get the TV-Receiver to work, the TV signal reverts to TV3, which I have to get the Samsung and VIZIO remote to go to INPUT and change to HDMI.

Any idea what may be the problems here?


----------



## jerry downing

Is some prankster in the house switching the remotes?


----------



## Inkosaurus

> During the process to get the TV-Receiver to work, the TV signal reverts to TV3, which I have to get the Samsung and VIZIO remote to go to INPUT and change to HDMI.


Just to verify, are you stating that after you press SAT button the tv changes its channel to TV3?
If so call in and request how to disable SAT auto Tune, im not at work right now and cant for the life of me remember how to disable it off the top of my head.

Anywho rather then doing this


> Press(SAT), all lights light up and put in the three code numbers, press # button


Try this.
Pull up system info.
Hold down SAT till mode buttons are illuminated.
Type in any number between 1-15.
Press and Release Pound(#)
Press and Release Record 3 times.

Check if theres any difference.
If not, call Ghost busters. (Or call in to Dish and get them to double check KPI)


----------



## Skeeterman

It's 8:15 am and just turned on the VIP211K to the Samsung HDTV using the remote. NOTE: I always use the 211K remote to work the TV and 211K. When I turned off the TV last night, it was on the Western Channel 342. That's what showed up this morning on the TV. However, when I went to CNN 200, the TV switch to TV channel 3 (local). It also switched from my HDMI back to regular TV mode. When I re-program the remote...Press SAT button, put 833 code for the Samsung, and press # button, and use the Samsung remote to go to Input and scroll down to HDMI 1, and press enter all is well. The 211k and TV works just great...untill I turn off the TV and the problem starts once again. NOTE: I have two 211K remotes for this unit and I've tried both. All have the same problem.

My thoughts here are, the TV or 211k is causing the trouble. Does Dish send a receiver upgrade when there's trouble?


----------



## mdavej

Sounds like a classic case of IR interference from your TV. Turn off any backlighting or ambient features on your tv. If that doesn't do it, try putting masking tape over the IR eyes, or google for another solution for IR noise. Everything works after a few mintues whether you make any changes or not because the tv has warmed up and the IR noise level has dropped. The input changes because pressing SAT also sends a channel number. I don't remember how make the remote stop doing that, but maybe a DIRT member does.


----------



## Jim5506

IR interference makes the remote unusable for a time, does not send false signals or commands.

This sounds like the remote may have a short in the keyboard.

Call Dish (better yet chat or use the DIRT team) and go through their trouble shooting matris, perhaps they will replace the remote.
See if Dish will repalce the remote.


----------



## Skeeterman

Jim5506, I explained in my thread that I have two VIP211k remotes. Each have fresh batteries. They both "will not work" as explained. So, it would be odd that both remotes decided to destroy their keyboards at the same time...as you mentioned could happen to a keyboard.

Keep in mind, the remotes acts and works great all day once I have re-programed in the code numbers. It's during the night that the problem occurs and when I first turn on the 211k and TV in the morning.

Maybe it will go away after Halloween season goes bye-bye.


----------



## Inkosaurus

So let me get this straight.

You turn on the tv and the remote doesnt function anything. No guide, No volume, No turning the tv on and off.

You readdress the remote to the TV and not the dish receiver, and it starts working all the functions for both the tv and Dish?

That is perplexing.
Also, theres nothing in our troubleshooting steps for that at all.


----------



## Skeeterman

No!, No!...let me start over. The remote(s) will turn on the 211K, TV, volume. It's when I want to change channels that the TV will revert to TV mode channel 3. No HDMI. I have to re-program the remote and take the Samsung TV remote and go to INPUT to change the input to HDMI to get the receiver and TV to work properly. I can turn off the 211K and TV many times during the day with no problems in having to re-program, change Input, etc. It's during the night while the 211K receiver and TV if off that the problems occurs the next morning.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

*When I re-program the remote...Press SAT button, put 833 code for the Samsung, and press # button, and use the Samsung remote to go to Input and scroll down to HDMI 1, and press enter all is well.*

The first thing I noticed from your quote provided above, you are mixing up remote programming procedures if you are actually following the steps above.

The only time you will use an 3 digit code is when you are programming the remote to your TV. To address the remote to the receiver, you must be on the System Info screen, press and hold the SAT button till all lights are lit on the top of the remote, then input a number between 1 to 15, press # (Sat button flashes 3 times), then press record. Remote address on TV screen should change to number you input.

Since you have 2 211 receivers, you want the remote addresses to be different for the 2 211 receivers. Please let me know if this works for you or if you are still having problems. Thanks.



Skeeterman said:


> No!, No!...let me start over. The remote(s) will turn on the 211K, TV, volume. It's when I want to change channels that the TV will revert to TV mode channel 3. No HDMI. I have to re-program the remote and take the Samsung TV remote and go to INPUT to change the input to HDMI to get the receiver and TV to work properly. I can turn off the 211K and TV many times during the day with no problems in having to re-program, change Input, etc. It's during the night while the 211K receiver and TV if off that the problems occurs the next morning.


----------



## Skeeterman

I read on the Internet about IR interference between two remotes. Due to the fact I have two 211K remotes in the same room nearby, I removed the batteries on one, allowing the one to work the 211k and TV. This seems to work as this is the second morning I've turned on the TV and 211K receiver and all seems fine. I'm guessing the two remotes didn't like each other...sorta like brother and sister problems. However, I've had the two remotes in the same room since July using both from time to time. Time will tell if this really is my troubles.


----------



## adamz

Hey Skeeterman, i use LiteManager for remote control and nice! u can try, good luck mate!


----------



## scooper

Did you try changing the remote address on one of the 211K ?


----------



## Skeeterman

scooper, that is what I ended up doing. It all seems well...no conflicts.

I get the downstairs fixed, and the upstairs with the Vip211 is doing it. Something is strange with these remotes. When I had the Samsung and VIP211K upstairs for three years...with two remotes, there never were any IR interference????? I bought a 42" VIZIO and got the 211...with two remotes in June... no problem till about two weeks ago. Both 211k and 211 started about the same time...


----------



## Skeeterman

Latest Update:

There has to be some other type of interference that causes all my remotes for both 211 and 211k to not work. To get these remotes to work properly, I must change the remote address each time on both receivers. Just down right annoying.


----------

